# Volcano Warning!



## Zippy (Feb 14, 2010)

My little Momo loves his volcano with an airstone in it. He actually sulks when the bubbles are turned off. Well, this curious boy got his volcano taken away today! He tried to discover what was beyond the bubbles and got stuck in the opening of the volcano. Luckily my daughter was in the room an noticed. I was able to push him through!
I hadn't read the sticky about making sure you can fit your thumb in any decorations you put in your betta's tank, so I gave him dangerous decor. Bad, bad betta owner.
So just a warning if you have or were thinking about getting the volcano decoration for your betta.....they do get stuck.

---Picture of Momo and volcano in my gallery so you can see the decoration I am talking about---


----------

